# 95xxx - Nachtfahrer - Wunsiedel - Tröstau - Marktredwitz - Bayreuth



## Strongy (2. September 2009)

*
Hallo!

An dieser Stelle suche ich vor allem Leute, die NACHTS gerne fahren. Also wer nicht nur eine Standard-Funzel am Lenker hat, sondern Lupine und Co.: Ihr seid gemeint!

Seit September wohne ich in Wunsiedel. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr Euch aus Wunsiedel, Tröstau, Marktredwitz und Umgebung melden würdet, damit wir zusammen die Nacht unsicher machen können.

Wenn ihr aus Bayreuth kommt würde das auch gehen, dann aber nur am Wochenende.

Bis denn . . .


Strongy

 
*


----------



## Strongy (11. September 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin es selbst noch mal.

Ich wurde angemahnt, hier noch mal zu verdeutlichen, dass es bei "die Nacht unsicher machen" weder um Trinkgelage oder Besuche bestimmter Etablissements handelt. 

Damit wäre das geklärt.


Bis die Tage . . . 

Strongy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix91123456 (27. September 2009)

servus,
was kost denn so ne nachtausrüstung?

gruß felix


----------



## Strongy (27. September 2009)

*Hallo Felix,

also ich schwöre ja auf Lupine.

Gib doch einfach mal in einer Suchmaschine "Lupine" ein.

Da wirst Du Lupine Lighting Systems - Faszination - Licht*

  finden. 

Auf der Seite kannst Du Dir die gesamte Produktpalette anschauen.
 Dort gibt es auch eine Preisliste und einen Shop.
 Die günstigste Lampe kostet ca. 300 Euro.
 Aber: Damit kannst bei absoluter Dunkelheit volle Geschwindigkeit fahren, da sie sehr sehr hell ist! 
 Die Verarbeitung ist TOP! 

 Würde mich freuen, wenn Du Dich noch mal meldest.
 Die Lampe ist nur eine Empfehlung. Vielleicht gibts ja auch noch was günstigeres.

 Bis denn . . . 

 Gruß Strongy


----------

